# Well that's going to change...



## capcrnch (Nov 11, 2010)

PART 1:
Had a big weekend/week.. Figured someone of you old farts might get a kick at a "young man's" emotional state!

Some of you know, i'm a big NY Jets fan. Once every 3 years, they come  to Detroit and play here. Sure as heck, i'm there, in the green and  white, acting like a jerk.
This year, my wife Lori, came with us. Her 2nd time at an NFL game,  first Jets game. She loves the tailgate, even though she doesn't drink  or throw a football.

Just before the game, we went into Ford Field and walked around a bit.  She was really antsy to see our seats, so we went to watch some warm  ups.

We sat down and she said "I have a present for you". And pulled out a  wrapped piece of cloth. I had no clue what it was. I actually thought it  was a Detroit Tigers beanie.. (Which I had been looking for the day  before)
Nope.

This is what it was:






At first, I looked at her like I was searching for tuna fish. 
Then I noticed she was crying.
Then it struck me that i'm 37 years old and i'm going to have my first child.
Then I realized that the game meant nothing to me anymore.

It took everything I had to keep myself from crying. I really thought I  was going to and actually got watery eyes before kickoff.
I usually have a few beers at the game.
I had a lot this game. I don't know if it was because I was celebrating,  because I was nervous or because I was in a panic. 

Why this is so exciting..
Lori's lost 2 pregnancies in the past. She's also fought off cervical  cancer in the past (9 years ago), however, we'd given up and come to  closure that we were meant to be dog parents, but not baby parents. 

Earlier this year, Lori's cervical cancer came back and she went through  a surgery and a ton of medication to get rid of it... Again.
The doctor told us that after it was all said and done, the chances of her getting pregnant increased. We laughed about it. 
No more laughing now!

I'm going to be fifty damn six years old when my child is 18.
That's a long damn way away!


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 11, 2010)

PART 2:
Monday, Lori and I went to the OBGYN that handled her cervical cancer treatment.

They had her pee on a stick again (even though the nurse said if she had  3 positive, this wouldn't be different).. Sure enough, it wasn't  different.

They also took blood to run her progesterone levels. This will tell us  how strong the pregnancy is, rule out an eptopic pregnancy and just let  us know its good.

Tuesday morning, no results yet.
I'm a wreck. I need answers. I need them now.

Tuesday afternoon around lunch. A call from Lori... 
"Honey"  (I can hear her crying, I am nervous).. 
"It's official honey, we're having a baby".. I'm containing myself still...
"It's a very healthy pregnancy, my progesterone levels are very high. It's very healthy and strong, we're good"

Lori was going to run down to the doctors office again after work and get her first prenatal vitamins. Routine.

I hung up with her a few minutes later and broke down into tears myself.
20 years of talking about having a baby.
15 years of trying. Here it is.
I'm just ecstatic at this point. A good ecstatic.

About 4pm, Lori calls me again and tells me to shut up and listen.
Well ok then. I guess i'm listening.

When she picked up her prenatal vitamins, the nurse said that the doctor wanted to speak with her real quick.
He came and congratulated her. He let her know how things looked good.
Some things looked TOO good.
Lori's HCG levels were through the roof.

What does that mean? 
Either: 
A) She's further along than we thought..
B) Twins. (or GASP more than twins!)

We're pretty sure we've got the timing narrowed down to the week. We're  actually pretty sure of it because of the cervical medication that she  was on. We couldn't do anything for a couple weeks while she was on  that. 
So, being further along isn't really possible.

Twins?
Well, they say it's common for women in their mid/late 30's (or older)  to have twins. I guess those women push out eggs at a higher rate.

Uy Vey. 

Things are a changin' around this house!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!:biggrin: I wish you both the very best of luck!!


----------



## ThomJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Two potential pen turners.................congrats


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 11, 2010)

First off congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for the long story. You did a great jon and I could feel the emotion of it all. At the end all I could think of is the Nissian commercial where the guy pulls his sports car into a 4 door sedan. 

This is really cool. Congrats and Lori sounds like a great gal.

As an added note, some of the folks on here may resent that you described 56 as being old. I think in the years to come a child will make that 56 feel young.  

Congrats again and let us know if you find out you are going to do double diaper duty.  :laugh:


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 11, 2010)

Rich, that's a wonderful story!  I'm so happy for you and your wife!  God Bless both of you every day.  And it's OK that you're a Jetz fan!!!


----------



## wolftat (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! and don't worry about the 18 to 56 thing, when mine was 18 I was 34, much better the way you are doing it.


----------



## Padre (Nov 11, 2010)

What a wonderful, heartwarming story.  One of the greatest things I have ever been called is "Dad."


----------



## alphageek (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats!!!   As a dad who took a long time to get my special angel, and who also understands loosing them (we lost 2 before giving up on a 2nd) - I can say enjoy every minute!  And good luck!!  May things stay going well!!!!


----------



## juteck (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations.

Just wait until the first ultrasound.....counting....1.....2......

that's the point when I took a HUGE breath.....ok, stopped at 2........whew.....

Twins -- fantastic fun!!  You'll get the hang of it after a while......


Again, congratulations!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 11, 2010)

HIP! HIP! hOORAY!  pAPA IS GONNA BE A DAD AND MOM IS GONNA BE A MOTHER!
  Congratulations to both of you.  Happy times are here again.
Charles


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations ! My grandmother had 4 sets of twins. My mother being born with a twin brother. These were some of the greatest people I've ever known. I'm sure yours will be great too. Start saving!


----------



## MarkHix (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations!  There is absolutely nothing better than being a parent.  I am sure you have seen the quote somewhere....the harder the journey the sweeter the reward....or something like it.  Yours (you and your wife) sounds extra hard.  Congratulations again and we expect pictures in a few months!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations.  The age thing is not such a big deal.  I am 62 years old with a 16 year old daughter, as well as one 26 years old.  Age is a state of mind, not in years.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations,  I'm 56 and my youngest turned 18 this year.  It's no big deal, the only drawback is watching how fast you kid(s) grow up, you will now have a constant reminder that you are getting older too.:biggrin::devil:


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks all! We appreciate all the kind words.

You always hear about an expecting dad being excited.
I'm well beyond that. I literally broke down in tears because I was so happy.

I manage a shop with a bunch of grease rats working for me. They knew about it from day one and were all on board with us. When they saw me cry, a couple of them did the same. Not as much, but they watered for sure.
One of them made a remark about it being tears of happiness. Tears from a proud father.

That's it too. Proud papa!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats Rich! I'm extremely happy for you! I'm only a newly wed and we aren't looking to have kids at this time but when we do you can bet I'll be jumping through the roof when it's my time. :biggrin:


----------



## tipsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats,  I will be 62 when my youngest turns 18, I can't tell you the joy of having kids when you are a little older.  I should know, 6 kids, 1 boy and 5 girls.   Way to go I am truly happy for you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow Rich, THAT IS SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

I do wait for that post thirteen years from now, when you have TWO or MORE teenage girls and a half dozen "frisky" teenage boys hovering around your doorstep, and your question is "what is the best type of ammunition".....

Such a GREAT time! Again, congrats!


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like you may have a few pen and pencil sets in your future.

Congrats!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 11, 2010)

Blessings on you and your wife.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations, it IS better than football!!! Continued best wishes for a long, long, time.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 11, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Wow Rich, THAT IS SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> I do wait for that post thirteen years from now, when you have TWO or MORE teenage girls and a half dozen "frisky" teenage boys hovering around your doorstep, and your question is "what is the best type of ammunition".....
> 
> Such a GREAT time! Again, congrats!


 

When that is your question consider Corbon  :wink:!  I love the way your wife told you this .. the shirt etc ... she is very creative and I'm terribly impressed!  Such fun times to come for both of you.  - You might want to start thinking about turning the spindles for those cribs you are going to need now!!!  Again, congratulations all around !

 Linda


----------



## David Keller (Nov 11, 2010)

Fantastic!  I'll be 55 when my youngest hits 18, so I know where you're coming from.  Kids change you for the better, and they inspire a kind of love that I don't think is possible in their absence.  Best wishes for a pleasant and uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 11, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> I love the way your wife told you this .. the shirt etc ... she is very creative and I'm terribly impressed!



Thank you.
She tried to get a Jets jersey, but couldn't get it to Michigan in time.

Now we have to tell her parents, which we won't be doing until Thanksgiving. (Believe me, its HARD to hold this secret till then!)

Each year before dinner, her parents force us all to gather around the table for a family picture. Typically we use my DSLR with a remote shutter that I control.
This year, i'm going to set it up and like normal, i'll say "ok, everyone ready on 3!".. Then hit them with "On the count of 3, everyone say Rich and Lori are having a baby, 123!"

If all goes well, i'll get a great "jaw dropping" photo.

Then after all the hugs and tears, we'll set back up and i'll say "ok, this time for real.. On the count of 3, wait, I forgot to say they're going to be twins!" and shoot the picture again.

Hopefully, it's going to be perfect.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 11, 2010)

That was a real cool story!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Good for you*

Congrats!!! Great!!! And the age thing...just look at it as you can be retired for your kids senior year in high school. I could only do that for my youngest (twin girls) senior year in college. Also, twins are ok too, at least they have each other to play with so you don't have to spend all your pen turning time crawling around on the floor with the "rug rats".


----------



## jbthbt (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats man. I wish we'd had some sort of clue about our twins.... I'll never forget sitting in the ultrasound room for our 20 wk ultrasound with a 1 yr old little boy and the tech starts fiddling around. I'm looking at the screen watching arms and legs flailing everywhere and thinking, "Oh geez, we're having an octopus...." I was 21 when they were born and scared out of my mind what the rest of my life was going to look like 7 years later we're all still going strong. Our twins have Autism, so just imagine the craziness of three little boys coupled with all the extra little adventures Autism brings to the table. Totally worth it though. Hoping for the best for the pregnancy.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 11, 2010)

*mmmm*



PenMan1 said:


> Wow Rich, THAT IS SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> I do wait for that post thirteen years from now, when you have TWO or MORE teenage girls and a half dozen "frisky" teenage boys hovering around your doorstep, and your question is "what is the best type of ammunition".....
> 
> Such a GREAT time! Again, congrats!


 
Well I kept my muzzle loading rifle prominently displayed over the mantel and made sure I spoke the the visiting boys how well in shot and what a good shot I was....worked for me.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you, great story and full of energy, I could feel it from here...!

Well, I suppose I lost my turn or was never suppose to be so I'm OK with being a dogs parent...!:wink:

I too spend many years of medical intervention in that respect and we lost them every time, so I can understand what is all about but quite honestly at 52 with a life expectancy limited, I wouldn't wanted to have such of a surprise but because we are all different, I applaud those that welcome such event at a later age stages...!

Well, you both may have waited long enough and with some luck you both will endup with a couple (boy and girl) that would be what a good friend of mine so well expressed, "get it done and over with...!":wink::biggrin:

Best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

This is Penman1's wife...."The Pen Lady" of Harmony Crossing...
PLEASE keep us updated on the progress and without question post copies of the family photo's or a description of the family photos at Thanksgiving.  Given your talent for writing I think I would rather have the description!

Oh and Now we need an update for each Doctors report and of course....a scan of the Ultra Sound!  Can't wait!  Thank you again for sharing in this wonder life experience!  Congradulations and best wishes!


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 11, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Wow Rich, THAT IS SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> I do wait for that post thirteen years from now, when you have TWO or MORE teenage girls and a half dozen "frisky" teenage boys hovering around your doorstep, and your question is "what is the best type of ammunition".....
> 
> Such a GREAT time! Again, congrats!



Just remember the words of my good friend Bill Engval.  when talking to a young man that was going to take his daughter out on a date.  he spoke the best line ever. "I don't have a problem, going back to Prison."

Parenthood is a nice adventure.  There will be times that will melt your heart when the flash a smile, when covered in Cake Flour...  as well as the rest of your kitchen floor.

Now there will be moments while that child grows up that you will understand why Bears eat their young.  

Congratulation on the pending bundle of joy.


----------



## tim self (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW!!!  Heck of a story.  Congrats.  It may have taken many years, but you're catching up quickly.  Its great news.


----------



## Fred (Nov 11, 2010)

What a great miracle for the two of you, er, four of you??

Congratulations to Mom and Daddy To Be!

BTW, let us all know when you need more blanks for the new turners!


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

THE IAP IS HAVING BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I LOVE IT!!!!!!!
Maybe this will stop some of the bickering What a GREAT site!

Respectfully submitted!


----------



## gketell (Nov 12, 2010)

congratulations!!!  You will love being a father.  You will hate being a father.  You won't be able to wait until they leave.  You will rue the day they leave.

Parenting is a challenge but it is sooo much fun and the rewards are sooo worth the effort.  

Good luck and try to enjoy every minute!!
GK


----------



## Lordnyax (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is great news!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations. Great story, glad you told it. I'll have you all in my prayers.


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

I guess I got a little too over emotional and dropped a little profanity. Sorry about that, I didn't mean to offend anyone if I did!

I'll for sure keep IAP updated!

I feel like i've got SO long to wait.
I have NO patience for waiting and surprises, so i'm already going nuts. I want the baby and I want it now!
Everyone keeps telling me that the months will fly by, and I know what they're saying, but it's the day to day waiting that's driving me nuts. 
I go to work, then can't wait to come home and hug my wife and kiss her belly.
I'm spending all day at work thinking about it.

I hope the CONSTANT dwelling on the baby and things to come will slow down. I'm a little too enveloped into the thought process and I know i'm overthinking it (I have a bad habit of doing that).. But as of now, I can't help it!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you, my eyes were filling up just reading the story! LOL


----------



## LEAP (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats the best thing I've heard around here in a long time!! Could not be happier for you and the Missus. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## markgum (Nov 12, 2010)

congrats.  the fun begins.  keep us informed.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!

  -Barry


----------



## dgscott (Nov 12, 2010)

Know what the best word in the English language is?
"Daddy."

Best wishes to you both.
Doug


----------



## bitshird (Nov 12, 2010)

Man I was 45 when the last one popped the hatch, so you ain't old yet, besides they are a lot more fun when your a bit more MATURE, (pc way of saying an old fart)
Congratulations


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks again everyone.. 

Yeah, I know, 37 isn't "old".

When I was a kid (high school), I was a big local football and lacrosse star. I pushed my butt off to get my college scholarship. In the long run, I tore my Achilles TWO DAYS before signing my paperwork for Syracuse. 
Scholarship off.
I did get signed a few months later with a local school, but it was on the hockey team. haha

Anyway, I did a lot of abuse to my body and feel the pain now. Constant ankle, knee and back pain. 
I guess that's my biggest fear.
Other than the ridiculous money we're about to spend!

At the same rate, the money is minor.
My aches and pains? I don't think i'll even know they're there when faced with chasing after a running kiddo, or throwing a ball with my son or daughter.


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, yesterday was the ultrasound.
I have good news and good news.

There's just one in there. 2 would have been great, but 1 was even better.
That's a big relief.

I got to see the baby! The ultrasound was amazing. The baby is 9 weeks old and has a great heartbeat! 
You can see the little arms/legs! That blew my mind when they pointed them out.
And the heartbeat... We could see the little heartbeat, just chugging along!

The coolest part was when the baby image was moving. Not the entire screen, just the baby. The nurse said "well, that's a wiggling baby!" and I realized what was going on.. The baby was moving like the gopher in caddyshack! 

A great experience and it made me even more excited!


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 29, 2010)

Been REALLY busy at work and then taking care of baby momma as she goes through the "fatigue" stage of the pregnancy.. 

So, here's the update!

We're 1 week away from the 2nd trimester. 
Tomorrow is the first prenatal appointment with the doctor where we actually get to sit with him and talk, learn, etc etc
She's also got to meet with a high-risk doctor. That being because she's over 35 years old (Lori's 38). It's just a precaution, but it's one that you can't have too much peace of mind with.

Ultrasound pic (THAT'S MY BABY!!!!)







I mentioned earlier about our idea to tell her parents at Thanksgiving, just as I was snapping the family picture. It didn't work "perfectly".. Everyone thought I was screwing around and just telling a joke. So I said it again, that's when it set in.
These are the 2 pictures showing the reactions.. (The family is all standing. Far left is my sister in law.. More on her in a second).. The 2 people who are perpetually smiling are family friends...











And my sister in law..
About a week and a half ago, she called Lori (wifey) and said right away when my wife answered her phone: "Pregnant!"..
My wife was BAFFLED... Wondering how she knew.. So she said "What pregnancy?"
"I'm pregnant! I'm on my way to the doctor now for my ultrasound"..
That's when my wife breathed a 20 second sigh of relief knowing her secret was still safe.
Turns out my sister in law is pregnant as well and that she's about 3 weeks behind us.
She didn't wait till Thanksgiving to tell everyone know, so our surprise was still intact.

It's nice having the secret revealed. Lots of good things still to come!


----------



## Chasper (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations a thousand times over.

I was 42 when my first was born, 45 when the twins came.  Now I'm 62 and the twins are high school juniors.  Its been a heck of a ride, you are going to love it.


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 29, 2010)

Chasper said:


> Congratulations a thousand times over.
> 
> I was 42 when my first was born, 45 when the twins came.  Now I'm 62 and the twins are high school juniors.  Its been a heck of a ride, you are going to love it.



Thanks!

I think i've come to grips with being "old" when the baby is born.
I'm such a kid myself, that I act like i'm 21, not 38.

The other day, while laying in bed my wife mentioned "all the things we get to do with our own child now" and I had to stop and think..
For years we've talked about (and done) doing things with the nieces and nephews when they were in town or when we were babysitting.. 

But now we get to do it with our own child! Trips to the zoo, baseball games where the kids get to run the bases, going to see Santa, circus in town, DISNEY! etc etc
That opened up a whole new level of excitement for me, which I didn't think was possible.

Time is moving too slow. I'm spending the next month doing some much needed repairs to the house in prep for the baby and just to renovate in general. Once that's done, i'm in waiting. But, at least the next month or so will go quickly!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2010)

Rich,
I want to offer my congratulations too.... I still remember when my wife told me she was pregnant with my son... 'course I was a lot younger than you... I was only 30.  It was a great and wonderful time being a father and seeing your kids grow.  My first marriage didn't last and in the divorce I took custody of my son when he was 5... it was a really hands on experience... all the little things in his life... sports, scouts, school ... wouldn't take for one second of it.   The first 5 years I had him alone, I nearly raised him at work.  I would pick him up from day care and go back to the office where he played until I finished for the night.  
I was only 48 when he was 18, so not a vast difference... I remarried the year he was 19 and it took him a couple of years to adjust to that, but he did adjust and I think he's accepted his step mom well.... He's 37 now, married and has a great job... and I got another great son with the new wife... the boys are almost 10 years apart in age, chronologically, but about the same age otherwise... they hit it off and get along as if they were blood related brothers.... 

Enough of my life story... keep us up dated on "Our" new babies.... Congratulations again.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 29, 2010)

I missed this when you first posted, but wow Rich!  What great news!  Congratulations.  I'm happy for you guys.  My wife had a laparoscopy (laser surgery) for endometriosis back in '06.  And coincidentally she got pregnant with our first right around the same time.  We still haven't figured out exactly how it happened, because we couldn't do anything either for two weeks AFTER the surgery, so we're thinking that she must have been pregnant during the surgery.  If that's the case, it's a miracle that our daughter survived.  Congrats again!


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 29, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I missed this when you first posted, but wow Rich!  What great news!  Congratulations.  I'm happy for you guys.  My wife had a laparoscopy (laser surgery) for endometriosis back in '06.  And coincidentally she got pregnant with our first right around the same time.  We still haven't figured out exactly how it happened, because we couldn't do anything either for two weeks AFTER the surgery, so we're thinking that she must have been pregnant during the surgery.  If that's the case, it's a miracle that our daughter survived.  Congrats again!



That's exactly what we went through, which is why we're able to hammer out the timing on the baby being conceived.  It was that surgery/the meds that followed that made this possible.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Penman1's wife here...I came down to the shop (man cave) this evening to visit and my first question was did you post the pictures from Thanksgiving and "The Announcement?"  Of course he had to stop what he was doing and find the thread for me!  HAHAHA  but I love it!  This is so very exciting.  Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## capcrnch (Nov 29, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Penman1's wife here...I came down to the shop (man cave) this evening to visit and my first question was did you post the pictures from Thanksgiving and "The Announcement?"  Of course he had to stop what he was doing and find the thread for me!  HAHAHA  but I love it!  This is so very exciting.  Thank you again for sharing!



haha, no problem! 

I don't know what made me think of posting that this morning.
Now i'm glad i did!


----------



## capcrnch (May 17, 2011)

Ridiculously late update since i've had so many PM's for news!
Mom and baby are doing well. She's just about at 36 weeks, which means she's can drop at any day!

Things have been VERY hectic around here. In January, I was in a motorcycle accident and broke my back. A long stay in the hospital + a 2nd trip when the original surgery failed had me away from home (and my wife!) for too long. 

Through all this, we found out we're having a girl. Which is awesome, i'm really excited about a daddy's girl! Daddy has been spoiling her rotten already, getting her room all girly and ready for her to come home. 

I originally thought time was going too slow. After being in the hospital and then coming home and being laid up, getting the room and house ready has been very difficult. Quite often I sit back at night and realize that we're one day closer and I get into a panic. Now that the room is done and everything is bought and here for her, I feel better.

We also had a scare about a month ago when a normal ultrasound turned into my wife being admitted into the hospital (2 weeks after I got out). She was having 12-14 contractions an hour. Turns out baby is impatient like daddy 
They put my wife on a medication called procardia, which stops contractions. That worked great. Now we're at the point where she comes off the procardia this weekend. A lot of stories that we've read from other moms on procardia are that they delivered 2 days to 2 weeks after they stopped taking it.
Either way, the doctor was thinking if she's not here by June 9th, they'll induce and bring her out on the 10th!

VERY excited dad still. Very anxious. 
I can't wait. 21 years later, we're getting an amazing gift!


----------



## bensoelberg (May 17, 2011)

My wife and I are expecting number 2 in the next couple of weeks.  Congratulations, having a kid really does change everything.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 17, 2011)

Rich,
I vote for June 9.... that's my son's birthday... it's a great day to  have a baby.  Hopefully yours may be a little more controlled than  mine... the night Jason was born, I worked a late swing shift at the  airport and had just gotten home and in bed, dropped off to a very sound  sleep when I was rudely awakened by a swat across the chest and then  suddenly realizing the bed was all wet... my wife's water broke in  bed... she called the doctor who said get to the hospital... which was  15 miles away, plus we had an 8 year old we had to get a sitter for...  so we called the mother in law who lived 15 miles away... had to wait  for her to arrive... meantime, I'm packing the car, getting it running  so it won't be cold (June in Bay Area is cold at 3 or 4 a.m.....)MIL  finally got to the house, we started to Burlingame and I think by now I  was almost awake enough to actually talk to my wife.... I don't think I  had said a word up until this time... I finally asked her how far apart  her contractions were.... no contractions... just that the water had  broken.  We got to the hospital about 5 or 5:30 am... they send us from the  emergency room to admissions.... got most of the paper work done and the  hospital staff wheels her off to delivery while I finish the admission  paperwork... they then send me to the delivery/labor room, only I got  lost in the hospital and was about 15 minutes finding my wife again....  the doctor is there checking things, then said it would be a while...he  left, the nurse is checking her dilation's.. not much dilation, so will  be a while, so the nurse left..... 5 minutes later, my wife groaned and  said she was in contraction... they were 2-3 minutes apart and she felt  she was baring down... I run to find the nurse... no nurse... no  doctor... finally found the nurse and she says....  Uh-oh...we got a  quick one..... runs back to delivery and wheels her into the delivery  room... the doctor comes running from somewhere... I have to go to the  waiting room - now I'm in a total panic..... 5 or 10 minutes later (at  7:27 am) they come out and show me a beautiful little boy.... from first  contraction to delivery was less than 30 minutes..  pretty  appropriate.. I worked for an airlines and he arrived like a Boeing  727..... 

Good luck and we want pictures as soon as she's here..


----------



## nava1uni (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations.  At any age kids are great.  I am 62 and have a daughter who turned 17 last Thursday.  It isn't much different then having a 27 year old.  I have one of those also.


----------



## navycop (May 20, 2011)

That will never happen for me.. I don't watch football..:frown:


----------



## Pete275 (May 20, 2011)

Rich, congratulations on the news. Great story. Prepare yourself for the most  incredible journey. My daughter was born when I was 40. She will turn 18 this fall shortly after I turn 58. It has been amazing. Kids will take you places you never imagined you'd go if you just let them. Embrace it I promise you will not regret it. Congrats again and good luck.

Wayne


----------



## sbell111 (May 20, 2011)

capcrnch said:


> I'm going to be fifty damn six years old when my child is 18.
> That's a long damn way away!


Tell me about it.  I'm 44 and have two kids.  Sarah is 18 months and Jake is 6 months.  Life just got supercomplicated.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 20, 2011)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations....being a Dad is OK. Speaking from a little experience here. I have 6. 2 sons, 4 daughters. Daughters are harder to raise than sons. 

From what all these guys seem to be saying I missed the boat, I was only 33 when my last pair came along. My dad on the other hand must have been happier than a pig in mud when I showed up 2 weeks before his 50th birthday.


----------



## capcrnch (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, my baby girl is here!

On 6/13 my wife and I woke up at 4:30am. No clue why. 
We sat up together, watched the news, ate a bagel and then went back to bed about 6ish.  Well, I did. She sat in bed, counting contractions.
When I woke up again at 10am, she was up and cleaning. She said that her contractions had been 6 minutes apart for about an hour. 
No biggie, we're waiting for them to be 3-5minutes apart for 2 hours straight. She's had a lot of contractions over the past month, so we weren't fretting.
At 11:30, I had enough. They were 5-6 minutes for 3 1/2 hours. That's good enough!
So, we both showered, grabbed the bags and headed to the hospital.

They checked her when we got her and she was at 4 1/2 cm dilated, 100% effaced and ready to go! So, we were admitted and the wait was on.

At 8pm, her water broke. At this point, she was at 8cm. This was a very HOLY **** moment. She was FLYING through labor and was handling it like a champ! 
At 8:30pm, her "handling it like a champ" went out the window. She went from "breathing through the contraction" to "GET ME THAT DAMN EPIDURAL NOW"... 
It was actually kind of funny to see, but I felt for her, because in 21 years, i've never seen her in pain like this.

So the pushing began. 
And it still went on.
And on.
And on.

Finally, after 4 hours of pushing, they pulled the plug and said it was c-section time.
The baby was sitting so low, but couldn't clear the pelvic bone. They equated it to trying to push a car out of snow. You push and push and push, but all you're doing is rocking back and forth.

At 2:11am, my little girl was born. It was amazing to experience, even if it wasn't "natural". I held her for the first time about 2:25am and didn't want to give her up.
I cried like a schoolgirl (again). 
It was SO emotional for me, let alone the 2 of us together. 

And at that point, Lily Marie was brought into our life on 6/14/2011 at 8lbs, 2oz.

The following week was a bit stressful. 
Tuesday morning about 11am I was falling asleep sitting in the uncomfortable chair, trying to find some kind of comfort, but I couldn't. 
Finally my wife told me to go home, check on the dogs and nap for a few hours.
That lasted about 2 hours. I couldn't wait to go back and hold my daughter again.
The entire week was like that.  Until..
Wednesday, my wife was being told her blood pressure was very high and they were going to try and control it.
Early Thursday morning, they transferred her to a different section of the maternity ward and put her on a medication to bring down the blood pressure. 
Both of us were a little freaked out. We'd come this far in life together, get a gift like this, then all of a sudden we have a major roadblock.

Late Thursday, they said that her BP was coming down and that they thought it was just from the stress of the emergency c-section and the pregnancy in general.

Friday, mom and baby were cleared to come home with me.

That Sunday, I had the greatest fathers day anyone could have had.
I was given a gift at 4:30 that morning, by way of a very stinky diaper.
And I loved it. 
I spent the day watching the US Open with my daughter sleeping on my chest. 
That's what it was all about for me.

Lori recovered (is recovering) VERY well from the surgery. 1 week later, she was walking around, acting like nothing was wrong. I was literally yelling at her at one point to sit down and relax. She's so stubborn that she doesn't want to accept that she needs healing time.. 

Fast forward to present.
It's been 2 weeks now.
Lily has been an absolute pleasure. She is already daddy's girl. There's already a very strong bond between us, which is awesome. Mommy has a bond too, but she's not important in this post right now 
She doesn't cry very often at all.
She sleeps EXCELLENT. She typically takes her last bottle about 11pm, sleeps till 2:30, takes a bottle and goes right back to sleep. Then she wakes up again about 7am. 
Not bad!
We've got a great team system working between us right now. Lori wakes up for the 2:30, I take the 7am and throughout the day, its whichever one is there.  

With all that said (sorry, that was a little long. haha) here are some pictures from the past 2 weeks.

At birth (the big conehead is from the 4 hours of pushing.. It's back to shape now!)





About 2 hours after she was born





I think this was day 2










Coming home!





Home at last





Fathers day







And just a few other randoms from the past week..

(Sorry about my father in laws foot)

























I'm a proud dad


----------



## capcrnch (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, just to say..
Thank you SO much for all the PM's with well wishes and inquires! 
It's much appreciated!


----------



## tomas (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations! That is truly a great story. As the father of 5, I can tell you that the only thing that approaches the joys of fatherhood, is being a grandfather...our elevnth is due to arrive on Thursday.

Enjoy her while you can because they growup too fast.

Tomas


----------



## KenV (Jun 29, 2011)

Could be wrong -- but one of those pictures shows her wrapping you around her finger ---   Just like is should be!!!


Blessings -- hang on and enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats! I'm happy for both of you  

I know what a joy it is to hold your first child and since that time my three daughters have given me four grandchildren.


----------



## MyronW (Jun 29, 2011)

My very best to you and your wife! There are only a few moments in a man's life that are truly transcendent, and falling in love with your newborn baby girl is one of them. Enjoy every minute, because tomorrow you will be walking her down the aisle and wondering where the years went.

My wife and I have a 29 year old daughter with a 4 1/2 year old son; we also have a 4 year old daughter!  There are a bunch more in between.
8 kids, 5 grandkids. We'll be 70 when Fleur turns 20. No empty nest here at Casa de Chaos!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW, you and wife are truely blessed, and its ok to be old and a father, when my Daughter turns 18 I will be 68 years old......................


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## capcrnch (Jun 29, 2011)

tomas said:


> Congratulations! That is truly a great story. As the father of 5, I can tell you that the only thing that approaches the joys of fatherhood, is being a grandfather...our elevnth is due to arrive on Thursday.
> 
> Enjoy her while you can because they growup too fast.
> 
> Tomas



My father, (who I didn't talk to very much; we just grew apart over life) was shocked when we told him. Good shock though. Just like us, he didn't think he'd get this opportunity. 
He's excited though, very happy grandpa who can't wait to get up here to see her!


----------



## capcrnch (Jun 29, 2011)

KenV said:


> Could be wrong -- but one of those pictures shows her wrapping you around her finger ---   Just like is should be!!!
> 
> Blessings -- hang on and enjoy the ride!!!



She absolutely does 2 weeks old and incredibly spoiled!
But, it's the way it should be. She's a special gift and deserves it!



ohiococonut said:


> Congrats! I'm happy for both of you
> 
> I know what a joy it is to hold your first child and since that time my three daughters have given me four grandchildren.



Thank you!



MyronW said:


> My very best to you and your wife! There are only a few moments in a man's life that are truly transcendent, and falling in love with your newborn baby girl is one of them. Enjoy every minute, because tomorrow you will be walking her down the aisle and wondering where the years went.
> 
> My wife and I have a 29 year old daughter with a 4 1/2 year old son; we also have a 4 year old daughter!  There are a bunch more in between.
> 8 kids, 5 grandkids. We'll be 70 when Fleur turns 20. No empty nest here at Casa de Chaos!



Thanks! I love the name "Fleur"!



OLDMAN5050 said:


> WOW, you and wife are truely blessed, and its ok to be old and a father, when my Daughter turns 18 I will be 68 years old......................



Blessed for sure! I'm well over the age thing.
I don't want to press my luck with another, but for her, it's all well and good!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you, great pictures.


----------



## USNR'03 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congradulations, Your world will never be the same.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 29, 2011)

Daddy gonna need a shiny new shotgun in a couple years.  She is a cutie, though she will beat your butt for posting the first one some day.


----------



## Reece (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations! And what a cutie!

My son being born was the most amazing moment of my life, as I'm sure your daughters birth was for you. Enjoy the ride :biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like a keeper. We are having our fourth daughter sometime in the next 3 weeks or so. So I know what it's like having daughters.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats! My daughter just had a baby, she is 40!  It was a long struggle, had many loses.  But has a beautiful boy now, three weeks old.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Congratulations*

Glad you got your blessing.....We have 6 (youngest about to turn 40 in July) and love all of them.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats Rich!!!!


----------



## mwenman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have read all of your progress through this and am so glad you and your wife have been blessed with a precious little girl.  She is definitely worth raising the flag for (born on flag day    )

Now that all of us here are pseudo adoptive God parents,   please keep us updated and of course lots of pics.

Again congrats to you two.

Mike


----------



## dplloyd (Jun 29, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Dude I am 47 years old with a 4 year old daughter. My FIRST and only. Went through a lot of the same things with the difficulties. It's a wonderful life coming home from a grind at work and seeing that smiling lovable face. It brightens my day and melts away anything that could be considered a BAD DAY!

Enjoy. God Bless You All.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 29, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  It's about time!


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations.  It is a great jig having kids.  Have fun and get ready for the ride of your life.


----------



## B727phixer (Jun 30, 2011)

Rich that is so awesome! Thankyou for sharing with us! Don't stop now! I had my first at 35 now with four great kids I will be 66 before my youngest is 18!


----------



## capcrnch (Jun 30, 2011)

Haynie said:


> Daddy gonna need a shiny new shotgun in a couple years.  She is a cutie, though she will beat your butt for posting the first one some day.



haha, actually, dad just added a xd45 to his gun safe.

Daddy wants an AR-15 now. 
You know, for protection reasons :wink:


----------



## capcrnch (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the congrats and kind words! 
It's been a lot of fun and it hasn't even been 3 weeks!
Can't wait to see what the next 18 years has in store!


----------

